# Monark springer fork



## prewarmachine (Jun 23, 2018)

Hoping to find a donor monark style springer fork. 2 spring or 1 spring style are both fine. Really just need the legs and truss. Don't need brackets, don't need springs. Just trying to find a cheap setup that I can modify. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 24, 2018)

Bump


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 28, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> bump



I have this https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-spring-fork-partial.127642/


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 28, 2018)

Bump

Looking for anything complete or mostly complete. If someone has one to sell in any condition, I'd be interested in looking.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 29, 2018)

have this one but the tube is bent,off a womans bike .pm me if interested thanks paul


----------



## JKT (Jun 29, 2018)

I also have this one I could sell..  I think its off a boys..


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jun 29, 2018)

JKT I may be interested in that if he is not. Obviously he has first dibs since you posted it to his thread. Please see my wanted post. Thanks, OldBikeGuy77

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBikeGuy77 said:


> JKT I may be interested in that if he is not. Obviously he has first dibs since you posted it to his thread. Please see my wanted post. Thanks, OldBikeGuy77
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



you have second dibs.. message sent to you


----------



## KevinM (Aug 10, 2018)

If anyone is still looking I have one. PM me. Kevin


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey I have one available plus fenders plus chain guard rack let me know I could send pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarmachine (Oct 14, 2018)

Bumping this back up.  Looking to find another monark springer for a project if anyone has one they want to part with.  Doesn't need to be complete or shiny or original paint, straight it the most important thing I'm looking for.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Oct 16, 2018)

I have one. The trusses and the springs are good but the fork part is bent and needs repair at the necktube. Im selling it for 60 plus shipping.


----------

